# How To Make a Paracord Turkey Tote



## HD28

Here's a simple, basic turkey tote I make that you can easily make too using 550 Paracord. 
YouTube has videos of how to do the Cobra Weave.
(See post #34 for how to tie Bowline Knot)


----------



## sman

Thanks for posting.  I just bought some cord the other day to try and do this.


----------



## HD28

No problem. These are easy and good rainy day projects.
These dimensions worked very good and the turkey doesn't hang way down and bang ya in the calves.
Useful tool.


----------



## Pneumothorax

Next time you make one, could you take a pic of the splice where the tag end of the handle doubles back through the little starting loop?  I made one last fall and looked all over for details on that splice but couldn't find anything.  So I made mine as a shoulder sling with a king cobra stitch for the shoulder part.

I gave it as a Christmas gift to my cousin.  I'll see if he can shoot me a picture of it to post.


----------



## HD28

Here's a little mockup of the handle splice that will hopefully help.


----------



## turkeykirk

HD28,
Thanks for posting this! Been wanting to try to make one.


----------



## Pneumothorax

HD28 said:


> Here's a little mockup of the handle splice that will hopefully help.



That helped a lot!!   Thank you!


----------



## GLS

Thanks for the post and sharing.  I have a similar tote made with a square weave rather than cobra weave.  I've done the cobra weave for a sling.  The two spur loops are finished off with two short sections of antler, one per antler section, each about an inch long.   Two holes are drilled across the antler .  The cord is run through the holes forming an adjustable loop with a knot in the end to jam against the hole.  A loop is made by pulling the cord out from the antler.


----------



## Pneumothorax

Pneumothorax said:


> Next time you make one, could you take a pic of the splice where the tag end of the handle doubles back through the little starting loop?  I made one last fall and looked all over for details on that splice but couldn't find anything.  So I made mine as a shoulder sling with a king cobra stitch for the shoulder part.
> 
> I gave it as a Christmas gift to my cousin.  I'll see if he can shoot me a picture of it to post.



Here's what I came up with.  Decided to design it for carrying doubles out.  Always helps to think positive.  

Not sure why he added the little mini carabiners.


----------



## HD28

That is nice too! Looks good.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

my bother made mine for me I got to use it opening mornig


----------



## Matthew Cabe




----------



## sman

Very nice work guys!


----------



## longbranch gamegetr

Just tried making one of these , a lot easier than I thought it would be once I figured out the cobra weave. May go over the handle with another color to break it up a little. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## turkeykirk

longbranch gamegetr said:


> Just tried making one of these , a lot easier than I thought it would be once I figured out the cobra weave. May go over the handle with another color to break it up a little. Thanks for the idea.



Looks real good!


----------



## HD28

That looks slick! I like the antler loop idea too.


----------



## HD28

Yall make sure you don't make them too long or the turkey will hang way down and bang on your calves and/or the ground.


----------



## pasinthrough

These are the type I make.

Attached is a PDF with directions.


----------



## Pneumothorax

pasinthrough said:


> These are the type I make.
> 
> Attached is a PDF with directions.



Looks great!  So how does the black "core" look inside the "connector" braid?  You've got four cords entering from the handle side but two coming out at the leg-loop end.


----------



## pasinthrough

Pneumothorax said:


> Looks great!  So how does the black "core" look inside the "connector" braid?  You've got four cords entering from the handle side but two coming out at the leg-loop end.



I pull them down pretty tight, so you really can't notice them much unless you really look hard.  Where the end of the main line goes back into the main braid is what makes the grip section and the 5 or 6 knots on top of the 4 cords are what lock them together so they won't slip.  I haven't had one to even think of coming loose yet.  Hope these photos show more detail.  One is a top down and the other is a side view.


----------



## Pneumothorax

pasinthrough said:


> I pull them down pretty tight, so you really can't notice them much unless you really look hard.  Where the end of the main line goes back into the main braid is what makes the grip section and the 5 or 6 knots on top of the 4 cords are what lock them together so they won't slip.  I haven't had one to even think of coming loose yet.  Hope these photos show more detail.  One is a top down and the other is a side view.



Yup, that clears it up.  Thanks!


----------



## sman

I keep making a mess. Gonna give it one more try tonight.


----------



## GLS

Anyone know how do to this style and can direct me to where it can be learned?  I bought this a few years ago from a man who no longer sells them.


----------



## sman

I got it!

Thanks for posting this again.  I didn't make a tote as I didn't like the colors I had.  Did make my little girl a bracelet.


----------



## pasinthrough

sman said:


> I got it!
> 
> Thanks for posting this again.  I didn't make a tote as I didn't like the colors I had.  Did make my little girl a bracelet.



Post up a pic of what you did...


----------



## Pneumothorax

pasinthrough said:


> Post up a pic of what you did...



Mmm hmmm.  Then a pic of your turkey tote after you get the colors you like.


----------



## Pneumothorax

GLS said:


> Anyone know how do to this style and can direct me to where it can be learned?  I bought this a few years ago from a man who no longer sells them.



I like that pattern, especially with the antlers worked in. Some Google searches got a few hits that looked similar.  It's hard searching for the name of a pattern when you don't know it.


----------



## sman

Sorry.  Here it is.


----------



## sman

Pneumothorax said:


> Mmm hmmm.  Then a pic of your turkey tote after you get the colors you like.



My little girl is wearing the purple, white, and black bracelet.   Figured the colors above were a little more of what I was looking for.  Not hard to do after the chords get shorter.  25' though is tough.


----------



## pasinthrough

sman said:


> Sorry.  Here it is.



Nice job on that!  It should serve you well for many years.


----------



## turkeykirk

sman said:


> Sorry.  Here it is.



That sure looks good!


----------



## Pneumothorax

sman said:


> My little girl is wearing the purple, white, and black bracelet.   Figured the colors above were a little more of what I was looking for.  Not hard to do after the chords get shorter.  25' though is tough.



Turned out real nice!


----------



## sman

Thanks.


----------



## HD28

How to tie the Bowline Knot:


----------



## HD28

Here is a tote I made over the weekend using instructions that I posted intially.


----------



## sman

Nice!


----------



## HD28

It would be cool to see more totes yall make.
Post pictures when ya can.


----------



## Pneumothorax

*Here's one I finished up yesterday*

Looking forward to getting a little red on that yellow.


----------



## HD28

Looks great!!


----------



## HD28

Bump for the upcoming season!


----------



## gregg

Here is a picture of a turkey tote I made 25-30 years ago, it is a simple little thing but works like a charm.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pnome

GLS said:


> Anyone know how do to this style and can direct me to where it can be learned?  I bought this a few years ago from a man who no longer sells them.



A year late, but if you are still interested, that is a four strand square braid.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Tied this one last night. Thanks for the inspiration.  Been a while since I've broke out the paracord. That's a shark jawbone handle, fishtail sling, topped with king cobra, and bowline loop ends. I incorporated an old ring that's never fit me. It's almost turkey time. Good luck everybody


----------



## turkeykirk

Twinkie .308 said:


> Tied this one last night. Thanks for the inspiration.  Been a while since I've broke out the paracord. That's a shark jawbone handle, fishtail sling, topped with king cobra, and bowline loop ends. I incorporated an old ring that's never fit me. It's almost turkey time. Good luck everybody



Real nice!


----------



## AliBubba

Here is my turkey tote... Simple caterpillar weave with antler ends.


----------



## Lainford Express

Here's mine.  I shortened the spur loop by 1' and the paracord for the handle by 1" as well.  I ended up with about 10" of extra paracord for the handle piece on each end.  Also, I finished it off with a diamond knot, which I think turned out pretty well.  Now I just need to find a Turkey to Tote!


----------



## HD28

Christmas is coming up, so a good gift idea for the turkey hunters you know.


----------



## hikingthehills

I’m making one of these today!


----------



## Jaildoc

BUMP FOR 2020.


----------



## bfriendly

That’s sweet!


----------

